# The Vape Guy - Smok Spirals Plus, our thoughts



## Rincewind (17/4/17)

A (possibly)short review on the Smok Spirals Plus. 




Going to be honest, I did not like this tank before I tried it. The top cap you have to unscrew to refill looked like it would be an issue, it doesnt look big enough to get a proper grip on and if I have to struggle every time I want to refill then its going to be binned before too long. That said, I have been pleasantly surprised.

It is a 4ml tank, 24.5mm wide and 48mm tall(including the drip tip). Looks wise its a short, dapper little tank. All smooth edges and shiny surfaces accentuated by glossy black bands(I'm using the silver version) and a black drip tip that seems to be the perfect size and shape for the tank. Build quality is excellent, the threading is smooth and everything just works well on this tank.

Flavor wise this little gem gives the Ammit a run for its money, passes it and then waits patiently at the finish line to give the Ammit a pat on the back and some reassuring words. Its not a big or obnoxious tank, it doesnt do wide open airflow or giant clouds. It does restricted lung hits and flavor. Thats it, and while that may put off some people, those of us who enjoy that sort of thing(me) will not be disappointed.

Coils. This is another place the Spirals shines. Quite apart from the good flavor is the longevity of the coils, I am currently running the 0.3ohm and have been for running it for 2 weeks. Before I got my chance to play @BumbleBee had it for 2 weeks with the same coil! And we have been abusing that poor coil, running every coil killer juice we have at our disposal through it as well as our daily rotation of juices, and its still going!

Final thoughts. All in all this is a great flavor tank. The top cap issue turned out to be a non-issue mostly thanks to the smooth threading and the fact that it only requires about one full turn to get it off. The kit comes with a RBA head which is a big plus(will try it as soon as this coil dies...). Its not a thirsty tank, it doesnt leak(or hasnt with the 2-3 tanks a day for a month we have put through it). And it doesnt slick up your whole setup(a pet peeve of mine) the way some tanks do, forcing you to wipe it down ten thousand times a day(I'm looking at you Proto RTA)...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## @cliff (11/8/17)

Rincewind said:


> A (possibly)short review on the Smok Spirals Plus.
> 
> View attachment 91834
> 
> ...


Getting any black and blue ones in?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Getting any black and blue ones in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


We're working on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (11/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> We're working on it


Let me know when they're there

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Let me know when they're there
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


It might not be very soon, I'm having a hard time finding stock. I will let you know when I have more info

Reactions: Like 1


----------

